
Gen Z Is Leading a New Wave of Internet Piracy - derrasterpunkt
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/884db5/gen-z-piracy-streaming-wars-disney-netflix
======
TeaDude
Pretty scary how nobody bothers actually downloading the files even when
they're illegally watching it. I thought the idea was to get away from the
cloud based nightmares that are currently the norm...

